# Irish Citizen moving with US Spouse to Netherlands



## Natonstan (7 mo ago)

Hello all, I’m a dual Irish (EU)-US Citizen and I’ll be relocating to Enshede for work at the end of the year, I know as an EU citizen I don’t need to do anything, but I’ll be bringing my US Citizen wife, can someone please detail the process, from what I understand, she’ll have to apply for ‘verification against EU law’ and I know I’ll need to get our Texas marriage certificate apostilled, is there anything else I need to do before actually entering the country, I’m fairly certain everything is done once in the Netherlands but I want to be certain. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

